# 1989 mini 30 Full Wet Sand (back in black)



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi guys. This belongs to chris, you may remember the alvis i did a while back, well this is his wifes new car, and is basically what 2 men in a garage can achieve.

I havent documented the entire resto, just the paint bits but take my word this car was entirely stripped and lots of metalwork etc was done before this.

So the car was painted after the garage was prepped, then left for a while with heat lamps on continuously










True finish (orange peel)









This was then wet sanded almost entirely by chris himself, going from 1200 grit through to 4000. As you can imagine given the shape, tight areas nooks and crannies this took some time









































































I started to polish these back (both on and off the car), messed about with various combos but was mostly done with purple foamed wool and megs 105 using the flex rotary









































Hey, a mans gotta eat, right?









After the initial compounding, being solid black i did an intermediate polishing set using orange lc constant pressure pads (5.5 and 7") with s17 for its speed. You can see in the pics how much this tidied up from the compounding, between panels

















































This was refined with meguires 205 and green constant pressure pads (shown under halides for true finish)

































































Interior going in

































Finally the brightwork was polished by machine with lc orange ht pads and fixer (for its ceramic abrasives), cleansed with gep and sealed with wet diamond metal. Wheels with same combo. Paint finished off with zaino. Please enjoy

































































































































































































































































































Thanks for stopping by, stay classy


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great work :thumb::thumb:

I'm looking to get classic mini in close future as well


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

looking good


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Looks great, nice to see a home respray turning out as well as this, especially single stage paint. Hope to follow in your tracks with my black RS2000. :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I know this was not an easy job but again matt your results speak volumes

:thumb: :buffer:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice, loving the reflection shot of the tree in the front wing !


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Really nice reflections on little mini, :thumb:.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Really nice lunch there mate. :thumb:


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, great job!!!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Caameronn (Nov 8, 2010)

Top work on this classic motor!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

A proper home made Mini. Great work and definetly something to be proud of.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome! !


----------



## Rusty Nail (Feb 6, 2011)

Fantastic finish on a great little motor. Inspiration for us all. Well done. 
And as said, great shot with the tree reflection in the front wing. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Great work, and a beautiful car.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking work

I like the wing/tree refection pic :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

bero1306 said:


> Really nice lunch there mate. :thumb:


:lol:Mate you don't even know, it was da bomb


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Great work! Biggest car related regret selling my mini . According to the new owner it's now R1 engined


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Yay a real Mini!! Absolutely stunning that!! :argie:

Will they be putting 30 decals on?



Lupostef said:


> Great work! Biggest car related regret selling my mini .


I know that feeling


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Yay a real Mini!! Absolutely stunning that!! :argie:
> 
> Will they be putting 30 decals on?
> 
> I know that feeling


Glad you asked that mate. Yes. We have a couple of jobs left to do, the gold 30 decals to match the badge, chris has also had some centre caps made which he is going to gold leaf and clear to match the badge and decals which I think will look cool. I will be also adding another layer of all protections so it will prob be fit decals, wipedown with showroom fx detailer from wax attack (great stuff), re seal the paint and metal AND decals. clean the glass again with showroom fx cleaner and cloth now all interior is done and seal the glass. Then we start on the alvis again soon to tidy it up ready for them both to be displayed on a stand for the alvis club. Can't wait. Will get more piccies then :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

looking at that finish before it was polished i never thought you would get a final finish like that ! epic home repaint !


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Really nice work with excellent finish :thumb:

mike


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice mini and great work!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks again guys, appreciated


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

I want another real mini now, great job OP


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That's some result there Matt, you got some skills my friend!! :buffer:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

What an absolutely stunning Mini, superb


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Mate this is seriously tasty! Not a fan of minis but this looks the business now!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding !!!!

Great work Matt, a serious turn around, fantastic result :thumb:


----------



## barcabod (Mar 12, 2012)

Matt that the dogs mate really nice job


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Fantastic Job!! Looks amazing!! I have a black Mini 30 also....if only it looked like that!! Superb!!


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic work chap.:thumb: Those reflections are incredible:doublesho


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks again folks. Chris has shown Tracy (his wife) the thread and she is chuffed to bits. I should have said initially the car was bought from new by her gran, chris got it from elsewhere to do it up to surprise her. I think they are all very happy :thumb:


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

waw fancy doing my car


----------



## banditloon (Apr 2, 2009)

Superb work done there & I do like a classic Mini!


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

amazing work mate, looks a treat


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Superb work!


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Stunning finish, well done. 

Wife and I had one of these a few years ago with a twin carb cooper S conversion. Only a 998cc, but sounded very fruity and went as well as my 1275 spi.

Sure it will turn heads at the mini shows. Get out there and enjoy it...:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Matt i bet that was a fun detail nice work from both you and chris reflections look really deep :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Neilb1 said:


> waw fancy doing my car


What that shiny golf in your avatar? It almost doesn't seem fair :lol:


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Amazing shine. love the interior too. great classic


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

now that's a cracking job pal !!!! a lot of time and patience i dare bet .....but what a fantastic result pal the 'tree shot'..... awsome !!! :thumb: speak soon


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

In a word, awesome!


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great work there!
I'm currently collecting parts to restore the front end of my MPI cooper.
I take it that you used a spray gun?


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

while I'm not an old mini fan matt, i must say you've both done a stellar job on that and it looks great


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tom125 said:


> Great work there!
> I'm currently collecting parts to restore the front end of my MPI cooper.
> I take it that you used a spray gun?


Yes Tom. It was back to bare metal and all shot by gun. Nothing to fancy or expensive was used, and we had plenty of issues along the way, but was worth the stress and effort


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I keep coming back to this thread :argie:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Natalie said:


> I keep coming back to this thread :argie:


Lol cheers chick. Going for a drink this week in it now the decals are on. Can't wait to park up at a nice pub and see if there are any fans there


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work matey, loving it


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic work there, that mini is a credit to you both!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb work guys and must look stunning in the flesh! 

Enjoy that drink down the pub, you both deserve it! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Lol cheers chick. Going for a drink this week in it now the decals are on. Can't wait to park up at a nice pub and see if there are any fans there


I'm sure there'll be plenty. When I had mine, people would always grin when they saw them :driver:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks again people. Got a pink to red corrado next hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This detail blows me away, just have seen this detail on the monthly competition for this month, easily a 1000 votes for me, saying yes this should win hands down :thumb:

The reflections are like Glass, super sharp mirror excellence :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

black sex oooofff


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

robtech said:


> black sex oooofff


Tell me about it, sex on wheels, especially the paint correction, the paint looks like crystal glass, who needs a mirror when you achieve this shine and elements, best I have seen on here by a huge magnitude.

This detail is on Detailing World monthly competition for this month guys, easily hands down this has too go through, just look at the shine and gloss :argie:

It's mind blowling Epic :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very very nice work

How many hours in total do you think you spent on the car


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Very very nice work
> 
> How many hours in total do you think you spent on the car


A lot. Putting everything else to one side I spent well over 20 hours JUST POLISHING. That's without wet sanding. You must understand, this was done in stages, with bits being done on and off the car, assembled, re done etc it took an age.

And thanks for your kind words


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Superb!! Great write up and seems like a very lot of hard work! 

Well done that man....or men!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

This is great work and great photo's! :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Thanks again people. Got a pink to red corrado next hopefully :thumb:


Another fave of mine :argie:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Another fave of mine :argie:


Lol it's about as pink as that Henry in your avatar, can't wait


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice job - saw a bottle of p1 in one of the shots - how did you find working with it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

gtechrob said:


> nice job - saw a bottle of p1 in one of the shots - how did you find working with it?


It was P2 actually rob, well spotted.

I have been quite honest of my dislike for P1, it is not for me rob. Is great on wool once it gets going but I feel I have better, or rather that I work better with. P2 can be very handy however and in this instant I was wanting to test craigs method with it on a da against paint I had already finished and jewelled. But due to time constraints I didn't really get to have a play with it. But I will :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Matt ,lovely work mate.A testament to your skills and the mini looks great in the afters photos.

My ST next perhaps ?........


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Lol it's about as pink as that Henry in your avatar, can't wait


Tsk that's Hetty!! Look forward to the write up


----------



## kyrenia (Jul 11, 2012)

mint car lovely work


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Credit to you guys for the wicked work involved here. The finish on the paintwork is jaw dropping to say the very least!! Something nice and juicy under the hood next i hope :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow mini looks great but so does your dinner triple decker?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow mini looks great but so does your dinner triple decker?


It was a triple decker of fury, never really stood a chance lol, and thanks

You too chilll, appreciated pal


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Man that is one sweet mini! Look at the reflections on that thing! 
Awesome work Matt, well done mate. Your massive effort on this shows mate. Perfection!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Man that is one sweet mini! Look at the reflections on that thing!
> Awesome work Matt, well done mate. Your massive effort on this shows mate. Perfection!


Cheers raven


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Matt my friend you have really outdone yourself with this car that must have been one hell of a project but in the end the results are just stunning :thumb: Well worth the blood , sweat and tears and the cursing ( which I am sure you guys said a lot 0.

That just goes to show you how talented you and Chris are :thumb:

My hats to both of you

Mario*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Matt my friend you have really outdone yourself with this car that must have been one hell of a project but in the end the results are just stunning :thumb: Well worth the blood , sweat and tears and the cursing ( which I am sure you guys said a lot 0.
> 
> That just goes to show you how talented you and Chris are :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers mario. Nice to have you back on here pal, thanks for your words


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome!!!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

dhiren_motilal said:


> looks awesome!!!!


Many thanks mate


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Wow, from reading a garage respray never thought it would look like that, Your work is outstanding!


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work, reminds me of a black mini I used to have (it never looked quite as good as yours though).


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Many thanks guys. Appreciated as always :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Quality work on a quality car. Extra points for including my favourite tree, the Monkey Puzzle


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

nick.s said:


> Quality work on a quality car. Extra points for including my favourite tree, the Monkey Puzzle


Lol cheers mate. Sorry only just saw your reply, many thanks


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning work as always Matt :thumb:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

stunning :thumb::thumb:


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome work, well done to you and Chris! Car looks stunning. What did you use on the metal bits?

I'm not sure which looks better though, the car or the lunch!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

tangledmonkey said:


> Awesome work, well done to you and Chris! Car looks stunning. What did you use on the metal bits?
> 
> I'm not sure which looks better though, the car or the lunch!


Sorry guys I keep missing the updates, tangled monkey first things first, your avatar is class :thumb:
The chrome where ever possible was polished by rotary using car pro fixer. Where it had o be done by hand I used blackfire polishes, and it was sealed with blackfires wet diamond metal. Hope that helps mate :thumb:

Matt


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah another Matt! (I'm a Matt too)

Cheers mate, looks class!

And my avatar, no idea where or how I found it lol, think it was after a few too many bevvies!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As the voting thread is closed, I just wanted to take the opportunity to thank those who voted this thread the July competition winner. 

The sticker is being sent straight to chris to stick in the mini, Tracy will be properly chuffed. 

Cheers, matt


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Oi you, bumping old threads in my showroom :lol:

Just kidding, well done on the win


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Oi you, bumping old threads in my showroom :lol:
> 
> Just kidding, well done on the win


indeed, how very dare you Matthew!


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

thats not even paint, its a mirror!!!


----------

